
Learn to Create AI Chatbots for Businesses - Imaginea
https://www.slideshare.net/Imaginea/business-sensitive-chatbots-final
======
ColinWright
Previously on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17951000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17951000)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17875941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17875941)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17722778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17722778)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17599635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17599635)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17415820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17415820)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16910576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16910576)

It's basically an "infomercial."

